# Know PETA's supporters, and do not support them!



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

PETA is soliciting "corporate" business support to further their propaganda machine. Below is a link to these businesses from the PETA website itself. Make certain you tell all whom you know to not patronize these supporters of our enemies.

Oh, and just in case you didn't believe PETA and their ilk are on the LEFT, just look at some of the wackos that support this idiocy.

Amazing how many ignorant LEFTIES are out there, and how many of these meatballs would rather see wildlife starve, or injected with foreign chemicals, before pursuing the natural way of management... predation.

http://www.petabusinessfriends.com/


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats pretty funny, They have a site called "Democratic Singles Network" listed on there. 
a quote from that site.
" Meet people with visionary world views, Democrats, Greens, Activists, Left thinkers of all flavors"

Then they define "Liberal"

Now why would Peta have a link to a Democratic site? They actually slam republicans on that site also. 
Now someone please find me a link to a republican dating site on any anti hunting website out there.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

bushbuck said:


> Thats pretty funny, They have a site called "Democratic Singles Network" listed on there.
> a quote from that site.
> " Meet people with visionary world views, Democrats, Greens, Activists, Left thinkers of all flavors"
> 
> ...


Thanking you Bushbuck for making this observation, and pointing out to those who would like to make us believe that the Democrats and Liberals are not the party attacking and attempting to take away our rights to hunt, fish, bear arms and enjoy the great outdoors through other rewarding activities as snowmobiling, horseback riding, camping, hiking, etc. 

Hammer, please investigate this link for yourself. If you wish to defend the Democrats or the Liberals, please feel free to try. We welcome any "reasonings" you may be able to provide, and answer the burning questions of what is the Democrat and Liberal ultimate agenda concerning hunting, fishing and the Great Outdoors.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ummm yeah, not supporting those businesses would be easy. They dont peddle anything I want anyway!


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok and another,

One of there " Donor companys" is listed under "Names in the News"

Now remember what does this have to do with animal rights as much as they are using this to promote the left:

check under recomended:
Animal welfare
Charitable
Civil Rights
Children
Gay Rights
Public TV and Radio
Womens Rights

then under political:
21st Century Democrats
Americans for Democratic Action
Boxer for senate
Citizens for harkin
Feingold For Senate
friends of Carolyn McCarthy for congress
Kennedy for senate
Planned Parenthood Action fund
U.S. Friends of Nicaragua
Voter Revolt
Feminist Majority
Earth Justice

I think it is easy to understand that the left and these companys and people, are the same as the antis. These are the people that they are in bed with, and these are the people they have to pay back when they are elected. 

This company which is supported by Peta, will help You with mailing lists, and Campaign aquisition strategy. They specialise in anti"s and Democrats...
This is nothing new to me...


----------

